# Cold weather is coming fast!



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

It has been getting in the 40's at night here and they are calling it the summer there was no summer. I think I should have atleast another month hopefully two of golfing before it gets to cold for me to play. Atleast we have a year round sports dome in town to go drive at. I have never played into the fall months much, Curious how cold is to cold to go play a round for you? C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> It has been getting in the 40's at night here and they are calling it the summer there was no summer. I think I should have atleast another month hopefully two of golfing before it gets to cold for me to play. Atleast we have a year round sports dome in town to go drive at. I have never played into the fall months much, Curious how cold is to cold to go play a round for you? C/C


UUUh, c/c you're talking vulgar here. cold/kold, cool/kool, frigid/phrijid are dirty words for golfers. the other words are for a guy that is in the southern hemisphere its how he spells:rofl:


----------



## longball86 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well its pretty cold today... its the first day in 28 straight it May not hit 100 so its pretty cool. But fall golf down here is lovely. I guess its give and take we can play golf year round. I have a little nine hole stableford tourny tonight so i am looking to enjoy the break from the 105s and 110 heat indexes.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

:laugh:


longball86 said:


> Well its pretty cold today... its the first day in 28 straight it May not hit 100 so its pretty cool. But fall golf down here is lovely. I guess its give and take we can play golf year round. I have a little nine hole stableford tourny tonight so i am looking to enjoy the break from the 105s and 110 heat indexes.


I played in that type of heat and after 9 hole I'm not sure what I was playing. That was outside of Houston when I worked for Texas instruments after my first stint in the Army. Come to think of it I just sucked at golf


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry for the down cast view of the season, Just trying to spark some conversation in the forum. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> Sorry for the down cast view of the season, Just trying to spark some conversation in the forum. C/C


Cheer up, you are making conversation, its hitting a 100F/38C. here in SLC. I'm packing up the grandkids and grandma and were heading out for the weekend in the RV. junk food, the bar bee Q and the swim trunks a sunburned weekend:headbang:


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

well I've played in the spring while we still have snow on the ground, usually drifts or snow in the shady areas that hasn't melted yet. I've played into the fall late enough to get snowed on while playing. Snowed enough one time I had to drag the putter face from my ball to the hole to make a trail for the ball while putting. 

I play a tourney every winter on the lake here in town. Called the Chilly Open, we drill 6" holes on the ice and line fairways with old Christmas trees. You get two clubs of choice and use a tennis ball. We used to use golf balls but if they ever hit bare ice they'd bounce or roll forever and get lost. 

Buck


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

So that's how all them balls end up in the lake,LOL. Sounds like alot of fun Upnorth, I pulled my back last year playing in cold weather and had no intention of doing it again(I was not dressed for the weather). C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to the snow this week do i take my driver and a bright orange ball? I'm waiting for summer to come here. I can still play golf but its a lot nice to play golf on a 25C day then a 10 C day...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It never gets too cold here, just too rainy or too hot. Lightning like we are having outside as I write this is usually a good reason to call it a day.

I know some of you are laughing at the "too hot" comment, but I swear, I just can't tolerate the heat as well as I once did. It gets to the point that it preys on your mind and it becomes a distraction. No amount of technology in the shirt, wicking away moisture, helps actually keep me cool. Maybe it's old age. Maybe it's being overweight. I don't intend to stop playing, but I sure think about playing my guitars indoors when the temps are around 100 outside.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> It never gets too cold here, just too rainy or too hot. Lightning like we are having outside as I write this is usually a good reason to call it a day.
> 
> I know some of you are laughing at the "too hot" comment, but I swear, I just can't tolerate the heat as well as I once did. It gets to the point that it preys on your mind and it becomes a distraction. No amount of technology in the shirt, wicking away moisture, helps actually keep me cool. Maybe it's old age. Maybe it's being overweight. I don't intend to stop playing, but I sure think about playing my guitars indoors when the temps are around 100 outside.


I'd rather have low humidity than what you have there. its a sauna and thats what hurts us more mature golfers


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I'd rather have low humidity than what you have there. its a sauna and thats what hurts us more mature golfers


Exactly. When there's a breeze, even a hot breeze, you don't mind the heat so much. It's still 85 during the spring and fall, but with such lower humidity that you don't feel as fatigued.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Ya know Luke is up in the high country there in the land of OZ playing in the snow for the first time. do you think he's hitting a bucket of snowballs


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL that's great! I bet he's havin a blast. I know it wont be long till the snows flying here. C/C


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

*its back*

Hey fella's, long time no post. Its been down in the 20's at night here and I never even played 1 round this year. What is wrong with me? To much farming I guess.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Al - I've been to Thailand and it's one of the most lush, fertile places on earth. I can't imagine how beautiful the courses could be there. Unlike Vietnam, who is building courses and developing a golfing tourist trade, I don't know what Thailand is doing.

One way or the other, Thailand is one of the most beautiful places on earth with interesting stuff to see, fantastic food and most of all, the friendliest people you will find anywhere. Highly recommended as a vacation spot if you ever get to go.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

custom cluber said:


> Hey fella's, long time no post. Its been down in the 20's at night here and I never even played 1 round this year. What is wrong with me? To much farming I guess.


As much as I hate to admit it as a grown-up kid at heart, but a man has to set his priorities, golf or farming? It’s a close call for me but I think you made the right choice.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

DennisM said:


> Al - I've been to Thailand and it's one of the most lush, fertile places on earth. I can't imagine how beautiful the courses could be there. Unlike Vietnam, who is building courses and developing a golfing tourist trade, I don't know what Thailand is doing.
> 
> One way or the other, Thailand is one of the most beautiful places on earth with interesting stuff to see, fantastic food and most of all, the friendliest people you will find anywhere. Highly recommended as a vacation spot if you ever get to go.


Have you had any experience golfing in the Philippines? I may end up there someday in retirement with my wife and would like to think that there is a course somewhere that I could chunk the rest of my life out on.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The only place I played in the Philippines was at Cebu Country Club. I was in the furniture design business and went to Mandaue City in Cebu to a factory that worked with me. A friend of a friend played, so the owner of the factory used to set up a couple games for me whenever I would come. As you can probably imagine, the course was very well manicured, partly because of the quality of the land, not to mention the labor commodity to keep it in good shape.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

DennisM said:


> The only place I played in the Philippines was at Cebu Country Club. I was in the furniture design business and went to Mandaue City in Cebu to a factory that worked with me. A friend of a friend played, so the owner of the factory used to set up a couple games for me whenever I would come. As you can probably imagine, the course was very well manicured, partly because of the quality of the land, not to mention the labor commodity to keep it in good shape.


That gives me some hope as I bought some property in Leyte some years ago with my wife who is from there. She tells me Cebu is 2 hours away by ferry. It was kind of a retirement insurance policy on my part that I was not really looking forward to. But; if they have nice golf courses there, I can imagine a decent retirement if it comes to that. One thing I ‘wouldn’t’ have to worry about is courses closes for the winter months.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

It is definitely is getting colder and rainy here on the West Coast. I just picked up the game and went through a process of hitting plastic balls in my backyard every day, to hitting real balls at the range and hitting my plastic balls on off days, to finally playing a 9-hole course and the range on off days, all over the last few months. Then, I got busy at work and it got cold and rainy, and I haven’t hit a golf ball in over 2 weeks. My joints feel rickety with the cold rainy weather, but I feel a very real need to hits some balls. I think that I will be able to make it to the range soon. I’m looking forward to seeing how I swing the club after this brief intermission. It makes me wonder how one feels after living through the winter in an area that simply doesn’t allow you to even hit a real ball for months. It’s not like reinventing the wheel, but I’m sure it takes time to knock off the rust.


----------

